# Pod Casts



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a question about pod casts, is it possible to load performance and artist details on them? 
I have quite a few which I saved from d/l and there is only the name of the work being performed and nothing else.


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

I should make it clear that I am not concerned with entering the details myself as I don't know them but I was goingto suggest to the pod cast makers that they include this info. :tiphat:


----------

